# Picture of SOME of my babies



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Hubby and i have been moving things around today and i had put several of the gang in the kitchen. Because i love you guys sooo much :lol: i took the time to snap a picture because somebody asked to see a pic of all my chis. Of course this isn't all of them and i will do that for whoever asked, but in the meantime, here's from the back to front,,,
Emmie, Allie, Kaydee, then
hollie, Andy, Kimmie (kimmie is the black and white one), Boomer and Jenna. Oops,,posted teeny*...Here's *the right one


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow - thats alot of chis lol - the three at the left of the pic look so similar - how are they realted - Boomer is so tiny bless him - do thye all get on well ? :wave:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh dear! How do you keep up w/ so many  I am trying to get my fiance to get a second Chi and we are hesitant... how do you do it! God Bless You!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Where is Jolie and the new babies? Who else is missing?

Wow! I can't believe they were all that calm!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow! :shock: And that's not even all of them?! You're in chi heaven :smile:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Cute picture!! I didn't realize you had so many. How DO you do it??


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

So that's what, about half your babies? I know you have another 8 or 10 stashed away. :lol:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

That is quite the cute Chihuahua pile!! They all look so comfy and content to snuggle together!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> Where is Jolie and the new babies? Who else is missing?
> 
> Wow! I can't believe they were all that calm!


Jolie was in the livingroom, max and jenna were outside in the new kennel we just bought, teeny and butter were in a pet taxi while we cleaned and moved their crates around. They are all pretty calm except for Max, who likes to bark at everything. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a great pic , i consider you living in chi heaven :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Oh wow - thats alot of chis lol - the three at the left of the pic look so similar - how are they realted - Boomer is so tiny bless him - do thye all get on well ? :wave:


Allie is the fawn colored one in the middle. She's the mother to the three at the left who are Emmie, Hollie and Andy, and also the one in the back who's face you can't see (Kaydee). Allie had the one litter 5 years ago and i kept all of them. :lol: Allie, Emmie, Hollie and Kaydee have all been spayed.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awww....thank you for posting them. Such beautiful chi's. They are all adorable in a cute pile like that. Do you ever get ALL of them together? That would be a great pic. Now I want to see all the rest. hehe


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

That is one big pile of Chis!  I don't know how you get anything done with all of them! I have my hands full with my three dogs. I couldn't imagine having so many, I'd be playing all day . They do look like they all get along, which I find amazing. :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

So..you're only missing three in the pic...Jolie, Butter, and the lil one you're selling, right?


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

Cindie you've got like an entire HERD of the little guys, LOL! I love it! And here I am all nervous about getting *one!*

(Nervous in a good way!)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

they are gorgeous! thats a great picture too, they fit themselves on their bed perfectly without an extra inch of space  im so jealous! what a beautiful pile of chis :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

omg ur babies are so beautiful<3


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> So..you're only missing three in the pic...Jolie, Butter, and the lil one you're selling, right?


Jolie was in the living room Max, Jenna and *LOLA* ( i forgot her earlier) were in the outside kennel and Budder and Teeny were in the pet taxi. So there's 5 more counting Teeny.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL>>>I have a hard time counting 6 when I go in and out, Im always counting to make sure everyone is inside. I think Im just gonna pack up and move to your house, you wouldnt even notice! Between you and I ...................................we have like 20 chis!OMG!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

What a beautiful shot. :love5: They look so snug and comfy. They're such a sweet little pile of chis.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

You have such a gorgeous family and that is such a great pic!  I hope we get to see lots more pics of them and the others too, especially Lola! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

so, when ya gonna add a long hair to the herd??


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> so, when ya gonna add a long hair to the herd??


I used to have a long hair but she died several years ago. I don't know when i'll have another, i raised the one i had. I'll probably stumble onto another one of these days. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > so, when ya gonna add a long hair to the herd??
> ...


i'll send you bad boy jumba lol.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

OK!! Send him Overnight Express, please! :lol: :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi would be so mad so i think she has to go to... hmmm on second thought we're all coming!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omgggggggg thanks so much- i asked one time to see a piccie of all ya chis- im so amazed


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> omgggggggg thanks so much- i asked one time to see a piccie of all ya chis- im so amazed


You are welcome! I will try to get all of them together in the same picture posted soon but that's a lot o' chis!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG you have so many Chi's! I don't think I've ever seen that many dogs cuddles up for a nap on one bed!!! What a great picture! You should post more pictures of your other chi's. I don't think I've ever seen them before :?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Some of your babies :shock: Wow that's alot of chis


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow what a pic - must be hectic in your house! I'd love it though! you must try get them in a pic with alllllll of them. Wow look, bless all snuggled up!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Oooo so precious they all are!!!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, I'm so envious! I'd love that many chis!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is a great picture!!!! I'd love to go to your house and be surrounded by chi's!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:shock: :shock: WOW!! Now that is a bunch of Chi's....what is your limit? :wink:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I bet you $200 there are even some chis stashed away in your house that even YOU don't know about! lol


----------

